# My farewell to dankung.com



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Sad but true,

I got seriously interested in slingshots a little over five years ago. At the time, Dankung.com was THE uncontested leader in the tube niche of our sport. Rarely a day went by without my consulting their website.
I always liked tube shooters, trusted the quality of their product and collected many them (now have over 70 of that type).

I contributed some design/improvement ideas, a few of which got implemented. Had them customize a couple of cattys, was a staunch supporter of the company and reviewed many of their products over the years.

It took me a while to realize that they never actually manufactured their product. Over time, they started diversifying, first flashlights, then titanium knickknacks and now this is a full blown outdoor sporting goods supplier. The focus is no longer what it once was, neither is their leadership in the field. Others have filled the void.

Most of the cattys they've "launched" in the last couple of years can be found elsewhere on the web and are frequently less expensive.

With it's 200k shooters, China is clearly a force to contend with in the sport. Dankung deserves much of the credit for introducing that style to westerners. But it's lost a lot of ground to "relative unknowns" who supply most of the same cattys and many new ones. There are interesting finds on eBay (both US and UK) and AliExpress, you just have to be patient AND CAUTIOUS.

My latest disappointment came when I realized that the so called "DANKUNG Butterfly Limited edition" which they sold for $56 + shipping is now available on AliExpress at 50% off for....get this $9.50 shipping included! (These are still available at that price for the next couple of days if you are interested).

What is ironic is that the above mentioned catty is the most comfortable DK I own.
Pictured below in the DK without grooves (top) and the two identical ones with grooves (bottom) I got from AliExpress.

Any feedback?

RIP


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

It's a shame when a business goes down that road
Self distruction.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Dunkung has always been a vendor ~place for other small shop out lets to have dunkung sell there there products for years

OM


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

oldmiser said:


> Dunkung has always been a vendor ~place for other small shop out lets to have dunkung sell there there products for years
> OM


True but expanding out to other products they loose the air of specialty and quality may suffer due to it , I have seen it happen to other business.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

I've seen this now with a few Dankung models listed on Alibaba even with Dankung.com on them. What is this one listed as on Aliexpress? Would be gutting to have paid the $56 for it then see it for that price


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

I'd like to see a titanium model for that price!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/freeshipin-304steel-slingshots-duck-caza-powerful-slingshot-tirachinas-caza-with-slingshot-rubber-band-caza-slingshot-hunting/32559357754.html?spm=2114.031010208.0.792.1xdc6V


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

$$$... it's always only about this


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...thanks for the link, by the way.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL, spend $20, get $1 off WITH free shipping... RIP Dangkung, indeed...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I'll try to put a positive twist on the posting. No argument intended.

DanKung appears to be an online retail outlet that sells many frames from numerous Chinese slingshot manufacturers. I'm fine with that. They also do custom bent rod frames in stainless steel and titanium that may be their own work. You design it and they make it (details on web site). I'm not sure if the DK owner actually does the work or he contracts it out. It doesn't really matter, as long as you get what you ordered.

The DK slingshot line still seems quite large with 156 slingshot items. Unfortunately many are not in stock. He periodically brings in new items but maybe not as much as some people expect. He continually tries to keep up with the tubing inventory and often brings in shipments of 100 of the same tube. He has also added different tubing sizes and colours over the years for a variety. I would be concerned if the product selection started falling off sharply or he started selling poor quality stuff.

DanKung seems to be developing well enough to expand his sales to the other outdoors items such as shoes, bags, and flashlights. These items may interest slingshot shooters as well. Pocket knives might be another outdoors product to add. Chinese archery equipment would be interesting too but it might be a bit of a headache with returns and warranty. So far he has added product variety without hindering the slingshot line.

I have always had good service from DanKung. He has answered many emails in a timely manner. He provided side-by-side comparison pictures when I was deciding between frames and also provided actual measurements. Shipments have always arrived within the allotted time, although he doesn't control the courier service.

Prices are where we have to be cautious. I have seen similar pricing on the other sites but also examples of much lower prices on the same items elsewhere. A few dollars more to support a good dealer is understandable but six times the price is crazy. I would be pissed with that too! It's difficult to track the best price on these slingshots because each dealer seems to change the names of the frames.

Cheers


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

true so sad they went down hill.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Onyx said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/freeshipin-304steel-slingshots-duck-caza-powerful-slingshot-tirachinas-caza-with-slingshot-rubber-band-caza-slingshot-
> hunting/32559357754.html?spm=2114.031010208.0.792.1xdc6V


I'm a bit leary of this style looks like an accident waiting to happen the way the rings are exposed ,just my opinion.


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

lunasling said:


> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.aliexpress.com/item/freeshipin-304steel-slingshots-duck-caza-powerful-slingshot-tirachinas-caza-with-slingshot-rubber-band-caza-slingshot-
> ...


Don't let the looks fool you. If you're into pinch grip thumb support, the shape and ergonomics of this catty is perfect. As I said, this is the best DK type shooter I have, bar none (and I have quite a few). That's why I bought two extras, one of which I will either trade or offer as a door prize at the ECST.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

So, Ali-express has a lot of cheap knock offs. The specific one in question here which Onyx linked above was 56 bucks, now 9.50 on Ali. I see nothing on the Ali site stating its a dankung shooter at all. Go to the link, ctrl+f > dankung > 0 results.

Here is the Dankung one. http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/butterfly-dankung-limited-edition-slingshot_1416

Notice the difference between that one and the knock off on Ali- Express? The Ali-express one has indents at the top of the forks, the actual Dankung does not.

China is full of cheap knockoffs of everything from slingshots to iphones. Just because you find something similar somewhere else doesn't mean it is the same exact product, by the same manufacturer. You can't blame a company for other people making cheap knockoffs, especially in a country that has absolutely no regard for patents and copyrights.

Just another reason I will never order anything but rubber off Ali-express.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

AliExpress has been know to steal photos too. So what you see, might not be what you get.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

All the info I need is in this thread. Onyx has the slingshots shown and he has lots of experience with them. The one with the groove at the top is an actual improvement. My X-6 which I got from Onyx has a groove like that and it is very much an improvement. This price is an unreal value. I ordered two and will see how they are.

I could spend more on the freight for a trade than this  Thanks for the info Onyx


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Dankung is still the place to go for the looped tubing.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Can-Opener said:


> All the info I need is in this thread. Onyx has the slingshots shown and he has lots of experience with them. The one with the groove at the top is an actual improvement. My X-6 which I got from Onyx has a groove like that and it is very much an improvement. This price is an unreal value. I ordered two and will see how they are.
> 
> I could spend more on the freight for a trade than this  Thanks for the info Onyx


Oh I agree. Whoever is making this definitely upgraded the design with that groove. I just really hope that this isn't a cheap zinc knockoff ya know? When you get them in please test their strength and let us know, if you say it's good to go I definitely see me getting one.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I've yet to see one single cheap zinc slingshot that actually broke from regular shooting. All "break pics" I've seen were from slingshots mounted in a vice and mangled with heavy pliers.

I think the whole "cheap zinc knock-off scare story hype" might be a marketing stunt by "somebody" trying to sell more Stainless Steel slingshots.

If any forum member has had one break in their hands, I challenge you to post pictures.

You know the old forum paradigm, no pics? Then it didn't happen!

That's not to say DanKung doesn't occasionally grossly over charge, and uncle Ali doesn't occasionally sell extremely low quality bullsh!t but I've heard from several people who've shot these cheap zinc knock-offs for a good many years without any issues what so ever.

Not me, but that's just because I find most bent rod slingshots fugly as heck.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Is it possible the DK Butterfly and the AliExpress version came from the same casting and manufacturing company? Possibly both dealers bought them to sell. Possibly both are made from the same steel.


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Is it possible the DK Butterfly and the AliExpress version came from the same casting and manufacturing company? Possibly both dealers bought them to sell. Possibly both are made from the same steel.


Except for the groove they are identically shaped and sized from 8 mm rod. I strongly suspect that they came from the same manufacturer as the complex ergonomics exactly match.

On further examination I did notice two apparent differences. Under the influence of a very powerful magnet the DK is slightley more attracted than the the other one. And when the metal frames are gently hit with a metal object they sound a little different (that could be explained by the thicker multilayered wrapping on the DK, and, the grove on the other catty may alter the resonant frequency).
I'm convinced they are both stainless steel frames (I know how to spot cheap alloys). Could be that the DK is made out of 340 steel and the other of 304.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

In my opinion, this is normal.

China is country that the copyright rarely protected.

It often happens that many makers may the same models. DK may have different technique, higher cost for some models.

For example, Hand-bend making slingshot is much expensive than casting slingshot , though very rare shooters can identify the difference between them.

Aliexpress is an ocean of products, an ocean of knockoffs at well.

But you may find quality products in it if you spend much time in searching...



Onyx said:


> Sad but true,
> 
> I got seriously interested in slingshots a little over five years ago. At the time, Dankung.com was THE uncontested leader in the tube niche of our sport. Rarely a day went by without my consulting their website.
> I always liked tube shooters, trusted the quality of their product and collected many them (now have over 70 of that type).
> ...


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I have mixed feelings about this topic. I own a few DK frames and my favorite slingshot of all is the General II (I have three), but I have two gripes about Dankung. Last year in an email exchange, they insisted in a haughty tone that they weren't a broker and all of their slingshot frames were made in house. Sure. My main objection - 25% of the frames on their site are ghosts that they can't source anymore. Here's a conversation from last week re the Camouflage Shooting Star - *

*Are you ever going to restock this model?*

No, this model made by partner company who not make it anymore.

*OK, that begs the question - why do you continue to list it on your website when there's absolutely no chance of buying it?*

We do it for sharing the shape with customers. Many DIY users can get inspiration from our models.

*That sounds altruistic but I suspect the main reason is just to fluff up the site and prop up their 'Big Dog' status. Still, much of the Chinese business model is a mystery to me. *


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

They should at least label it discontinued !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

Onyx said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/freeshipin-304steel-slingshots-duck-caza-powerful-slingshot-tirachinas-caza-with-slingshot-rubber-band-caza-slingshot-hunting/32559357754.html?spm=2114.031010208.0.792.1xdc6V


 onyx ----thanks for the link . i ordered one .. looks like the frame has has a bit of recurve to it also---8mm thick should be

strong even if its not stainless with the top of the forks pinch grip braced and supported ......


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Not trying to belabour the point about the SS in question.
If you have doubts about the quality of the frame, you have an alternative:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Matador-ox-horn-Exaggerated-style-bison-Hunting-slingshot-Lins-100-handwork-/151911594494?var=&hash=item235ea2f9fe:m:ms0LPGDZl13OZzPKGnljChw

Still much cheaper than DK and I'm convinced it is IDENTICAL to the original with no grooves (same manufacturer and materials...right down to the wrapping pattern).

I have frequently purchased from this company "firm-faith" and was always well served.

You'll noticed that I gave you the UK eBay link for this company as its US eBay offerings are more limited.

All this to say that experience, careful research and a trained eye are usually good guides.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I ordered one! Thanks


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I simply cannot navigate their new site. It is impossible. So they do not get any of my business anymore.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

I wanted buy the 9.95$ butterfly slingshot on aliexpress, but the special prize 50% off is finished


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Here is what arrived from aliexpress. Quite satisfied, looks good.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

My dankung dancer is one of the best slingshots ive purchased. Imo.. Its ok for people to branch out into other items.. But its sad that money does effect alot of decision making for greedy people.. Im not saying dankung is greedy.. Im sayin sometimes it happens.. Maybe they are keepin up with the raised minimum wages everyone in ny keeps talkin bout.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

stej said:


> Here is what arrived from aliexpress. Quite satisfied, looks good.


this is what I received today from Aliexpress, I ordered on 18th January, looks a bit different then yours (the wrap, the pouches on the bands have less holes and don't know if yours too but mine are from some plastic material or something).

But I am happy with how they look, I will perform some heavy testing on them to see how they hold up to abuse  Only thing I dont like that my hands are a little big for these.


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

Today, my DK arrived. Is very same like showed by stej. It is very comfy, the purple band is realy stronger and little shorter than natural one. I dint test it yet , but I opened parcel just now.



http://imgur.com/ujfQa


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

:violin: very nice


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Can Opener, test them with a magnet. Some stainless steel isn't magnetic, like surgical stainless, but some is like what's used in Swiss Army knife blades, depending on the ratio of Fe, Cr and Ni. Lots of Cr diminishes the magnetic properties, lots of Fe and Ni, the opposite. Of course you'd know if it's stainless anyway. Or not.

For the same money why not just get a really good fitting frame handle instead of the bent wire deal, like a Marksman non braced or Tru Mark or Daisy? They don't have Mickey Mouse ears, LOL. (I know that's a cheap cut but...) but for someone who wants the ultimate pocketable flat profile, of course Dung King is the best. (dam, there I go again with Yankee humor).


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

got my dankung clone from aliexpress today . appears to very good quality . a rare earth magnet barely sticks to it , so i can`t

quite convince myself its stainless rod , but thats ok its very workable . the two band sets that come with it are typical short ,

hard draw chinese fare, the purple stronger than the natural . i replaced them immediately with some `tex shooter ` hygenic

loop tubes , homemade pouch . as onyx -- said very comfortable in hand for something so small thanks to the ears on

it and the recurve shape, and the rubber wrap . good shooter and can handle marble size ammo . pictured in last photo next to what i think

is the nicest cheap dankung copy on aliexpress.. ($5.80 )

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Steel-Catapult-Elastic-Slingshot-4Pcs-Steel-Marbles-For-Outdoor-Sport-Shot-Hunting-Games/32587942557.html?spm


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Can Opener, test them with a magnet. Some stainless steel isn't magnetic, like surgical stainless, but some is like what's used in Swiss Army knife blades, depending on the ratio of Fe, Cr and Ni. Lots of Cr diminishes the magnetic properties, lots of Fe and Ni, the opposite. Of course you'd know if it's stainless anyway. Or not.For the same money why not just get a really good fitting frame handle instead of the bent wire deal, like a Marksman non braced or Tru Mark or Daisy? They don't have Mickey Mouse ears, LOL. (I know that's a cheap cut but...) but for someone who wants the ultimate pocketable flat profile, of course Dung King is the best. (dam, there I go again with Yankee humor).


Chuck

If I remember correctly between the 300 and 400 series of stainless steel the 300 series does have a slight magnetic properties I remember reading it somewhere.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I ordered from Ali on the 15th. Haven't received it yet.


----------



## tpinaz (Dec 6, 2015)

more often than not, that's the case


----------



## tpinaz (Dec 6, 2015)

dang, just now went there and it says no more available 

Dang was going to be my first store bought.. oh well


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

IDK 
The way the rings are set pointed ends faceing 
Out to me its a safety issue a possibility to get hooked like a fish does not sound appealing.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I got my shooter from Ali Express today. I'm am very pleased! Quality appears to be excellent.


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Has anyone a suggestion how to keep the bands in place? Or is the question, why bother keeping the bands in place?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

Steve32 said:


> Has anyone a suggestion how to keep the bands in place? Or is the question, why bother keeping the bands in place?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


 have not had any problems keeping the bands on mine . you have to stretch the loops to get them into the eye on

the end of the fork. the fact that they `free float and equalize tension is probably a good thing on dankung style shooters. likely want to put longer bands on it anyhow , ( see my post) ----frank


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

fsimpson said:


> Steve32 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone a suggestion how to keep the bands in place? Or is the question, why bother keeping the bands in place?
> ...


Yes, I've changed over to pseudo tapered tubes, made from those supplied. It's a comfortable and good compact SS.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Steve32 said:


> fsimpson said:
> 
> 
> > Steve32 said:
> ...


BTW, Does anyone know what size bands are packaged with the butterfly?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello. I pimped mine, exchanged the lame wrap with gutted paracord type 3 to match the bands (including the TBtube grey - which helped with the band escaping issue)

Also changed the bands, made my first pseudotaper 1842 with a big Leon13 pouch.

Looks sweet shoots sweeter!








Beoore and after:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

The magnet doesn't hold well and not at all on the fork tips, but on the frame it does.

For $10 shipped, I took a chance. I don't like AliExpress, but caved.


----------



## jockotobling (Feb 7, 2016)

OUCH, getting burned hurts! It especially hurts when the burn comes from a company that you've been loyal to.


----------



## Nemo Zhang (Mar 16, 2016)

I registered this account to ask this question, Hi brucered, do you have a front view picture of the frame of this slingshot with wrapping removed? Very much appreciated!



brucered said:


> The magnet doesn't hold well and not at all on the fork tips, but on the frame it does.
> 
> For $10 shipped, I took a chance. I don't like AliExpress, but caved.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Nemo Zhang said:


> I registered this account to ask this question, Hi brucered, do you have a front view picture of the frame of this slingshot with wrapping removed? Very much appreciated!


Unfortunately I don't and have already given it a paracord wrap that I'd rather not remove and rubber tubing finger grips.

Sorry, maybe someone else will be able to post one.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

This is mine now, a good little shooter.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I received mine today. It was 14.58 free shipping. It is well made. I don't mind the way its wrapped and its comfortable. It came with two sets of looped tubes which are too short and has a crappy pouche, but that was to be expected. It shoots sweet though and fits my hand like a glove, they have gone up to 19.58 on the aliexpress site I got mine from. I must say I am happy with the purchase and he is right. This is a very comfortable shooter.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Beanflip said:


> I got my shooter from Ali Express today. I'm am very pleased! Quality appears to be excellent.


Can you actually buy single items from aliexpress or only wholesale?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

truthornothing said:


> I received mine today. It was 14.58 free shipping. It is well made. I don't mind the way its wrapped and its comfortable. It came with two sets of looped tubes which are too short and has a crappy pouche, but that was to be expected. It shoots sweet though and fits my hand like a glove, they have gone up to 19.58 on the aliexpress site I got mine from. I must say I am happy with the purchase and he is right. This is a very comfortable shooter.


Is this an original dankung?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I buy single items all the time here is the link to the slingshot I bought http://www.aliexpress.com/item/freeshipin-304steel-slingshots-duck-caza-powerful-slingshot-tirachinas-caza-with-slingshot-rubber-band-caza-slingshot-hunting/32559357754.html


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

theTurk said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > I received mine today. It was 14.58 free shipping. It is well made. I don't mind the way its wrapped and its comfortable. It came with two sets of looped tubes which are too short and has a crappy pouche, but that was to be expected. It shoots sweet though and fits my hand like a glove, they have gone up to 19.58 on the aliexpress site I got mine from. I must say I am happy with the purchase and he is right. This is a very comfortable shooter.
> ...


No it is not a dankung but quality is same


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

truthornothing said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > truthornothing said:
> ...


Good stuff!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Naked. I had to unwrap, but here you go.

175g or 6.15oz or 0.384 lbs


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

brucered said:


> Naked. I had to unwrap, but here you go.
> 
> 175g or 6.15oz or 0.384 lbs


Interesting...the one of mine I unwrapped wasnt joined there in the middle like yours is on the photos. I will unwrap my remaining two and see! But I think they will be the same as the one i already did rewrap


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> Interesting...the one I unwrapped wasnt joined there in the middle like yours is on the photos


I guess you never know what you're going to get with AliExpress.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

brucered said:


> JohnKrakatoa said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting...the one I unwrapped wasnt joined there in the middle like yours is on the photos
> ...


yeah...but I also received a nice flyer with all of their products (maybe I ordered from a different seller? )....and some of them look very nice....

this shows in my orders... it cost half of what it costs now though when I ordered:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/freeshipin-304steel-slingshots-duck-caza-powerful-slingshot-tirachinas-caza-with-slingshot-rubber-band-caza-slingshot-hunting/32559357754.html

and look at the super fancy mechanical swivelhead slingshot on their storefront   :

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/433614?spm=2114.10010108.0.36.RzmBbn

its only 298 USD  :

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Slingshot-Hunting-Powerful-Catapult-black-dogs-Stainless-Steel-Hunter-Aluminium-Alloy-Sling-Shot-With-Clamp/433614_32498473587.html?spm=2114.10010108.100007.36.doAKf8

nice case though


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

I thank those who contributed to this thread.

When I initiated it, my main concern was Dankung's apparent loss of leadership in the SS tube niche of our sport.
It no longer has the monopoly it once enjoyed. Let's face it, competition is a good thing, so long as it generates
innovation and a greater choice of products at a better price.

The company deserves to be praised for the important role it played in popularizing the DK style of shooting in the West.
For years it was our only reliable source of quality SS products (and service) from China. Kudos for that achievement!

Times have changed and others are making significant inroads in what used to be an exclusive market. We the
consumers are the better for it because we have more to choose from. That's basic economics, applied to our sport.

Having said that....BUYERS BEWARE! it takes time and a trained eye to distinguish the real thing from the knock off.
There are reliable sources out there, but you've got to do your homework to find them. And yes, take your chances on occasion.

Judging from some of the comments I read, it is evident that old stereotypes die hard.

To illustrate the point, I used the DK "Butterfly" as an example. That seems to have generated interest and discussion. 
Maybe even an awareness that alternative sources do exist out there. Good!

By now, a number of you bought this slingshot and have had enough to time to evaluate it objectively.
Please give us a detailed review.


----------



## Nemo Zhang (Mar 16, 2016)

brucered said:


> Naked. I had to unwrap, but here you go.
> 
> 175g or 6.15oz or 0.384 lbs


That means it is a cast. Correct me if I'm wrong. Is the original Dankung also like this?


----------



## Nemo Zhang (Mar 16, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Sad but true,
> 
> I got seriously interested in slingshots a little over five years ago. At the time, Dankung.com was THE uncontested leader in the tube niche of our sport. Rarely a day went by without my consulting their website.
> I always liked tube shooters, trusted the quality of their product and collected many them (now have over 70 of that type).
> ...


I just talked to the seller of this item on Aliexpress, who confirmed that their version is a cast; according to Dankung.com they claim their butterfly is hand bent from steel rod. But for the latter I guess you have to unwrap it and see for yourself. As far as I am concerned, if dankung is indeed bent from steel rod, it worth the price.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Mine is steel rod, No cast portion


----------



## Nemo Zhang (Mar 16, 2016)

truthornothing said:


> Mine is steel rod, No cast portion


from ali?


----------



## Nemo Zhang (Mar 16, 2016)

Okay guys I just got official response from both AliExpress seller and Dankung seller. the one from AliExpres ( http://www.aliexpress.com/item/freeshipin-304steel-slingshots-duck-caza-powerful-slingshot-tirachinas-caza-with-slingshot-rubber-band-caza-slingshot-hunting/32559357754.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.267.N1QZ7t )is indeed metal cast. The one from Dankung is bent from rod. Special thanks to brucered.


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

MY FACE IS RED, BOY WAS I WRONG.....................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????

Thank you Nemo Zhang, brucered and JohnKrakatoa for setting the record straight on this one.????????????
The AliExpress catty in question is clearly metal cast.

I just unwrapped it and the Dankung butterfly for comparison and to my shame and surprise the ugly truth was revealed. Should have done that a long time ago. As it would have settled the issue then and there.

Wish I had never started this thread and sincere apologies to those who were swayed into buying It.

For what it's worth, I believe it to be safe for use even with heavy duty tubes as it is quite hefty.

Would love to have a chance repair the damage done (including to my credibility) any suggestions?
For starters I plan to have a drawing of the original DK butterfly (unwrapped) and ship it to one of you
who bought the AliExpress catty and posted in this thread prior to this present comment.

If someone would like to make a video (and share it with the rest of us) of the metal cast one undergoing 
destructive testing, I will gladly ship it to him. Or maybe bring it to the ECST for the same purpose.

Once again apologies to all the members of this great Forum.

Think I'd better lay low for a while.

Jacques

The top one in both pictures is the Dankung


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I have seven beautiful DK frames, all cast and polished 304 non magnetic stainless, because that's what 304 is, non magnetic (google it). 440 stainless has some magnetic properties.*

*Stainless casting doesn't mean it's weaker or has a lesser value. The cast Ali versions are probably stronger because they have that bridge, they're just not polished under all that wrap, which can keep costs down. They also have the very desirable tube locating grooves because that's been designed into the mold, but might be too costly to add into the 'hand bent' rod frames.*

*Frankly, I doubt the hand made story. I'm guessing there's computer aided bending involved with production runs in the hundreds or thousands, all exactly the same, just like the cast versions. Apparently polishing is in the bent rod budget but not forming tube grooves.*

*So what's all the drama, I've learned a lot from this thread and hope it continues ... and I don't even like the 'Yosemite Sam' lookin' things lol.*


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

onyx ---i like mine regardless of whether its cast or not . its a good shooter , nice quality , and safe within its limitations . i`m

not putting speargun tubing on it , and for less than 10 bucks the price was right . thanks for posting it , i might

not have seen it other wise -------------------


----------



## Nemo Zhang (Mar 16, 2016)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *I have seven beautiful DK frames, all cast and polished 304 non magnetic stainless, because that's what 304 is, non magnetic (google it). 440 stainless has some magnetic properties.*
> 
> *Stainless casting doesn't mean it's weaker or has a lesser value. The cast Ali versions are probably stronger because they have that bridge, they're just not polished under all that wrap, which can keep costs down. They also have the very desirable tube locating grooves because that's been designed into the mold, but might be too costly to add into the 'hand bent' rod frames.*
> 
> ...


Could be true. But here is my own experience: I once bought a cheap Ali version which was also a cast, after several years the polish wore out. it turns out that it was some sort of zinc, maybe copper or even Pb alloy with nickel plating, but not solid stainless steel. I will try upload a picture. Now that type of alloy rusts! forming a dark layer of metal oxide that mess up with your hand, (if you familiar with sinkers used in fishing, that's what the rust feels like.)

Since we have come this far, Onyx if you are still interested, you can use a metal file to file some corner inside the handle for about half a mm, you will probably confirm my theory. I work in chemical field, I will try figure out if there is Pb or not and let you know.

Edit：I was wrong, if there is Pb it would be trace amount, no worries. Then the metal oxide could be zinc oxide or aluminum oxide. Zinc alloy has a very low melting point (easy to mold or cast) and it is very easy to plate (with nickel or Cr), also, can confuse people that it is stainless steel (shiny and not magnetic).


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Mine is stainless, I didn't strip it but I ran a darning needle in and out between where the gap is and there is not cast between it. My normal magnets show no attraction my rare earth magnets stick minimally. Per the description my sling is 304 stainless. When I squeeze it it flexes and returns to true. I am pretty sure zinc casting won't do that. 304 stainoess is theoretically non magnetic so it appears to fall within the parameters(rare earth magnets super strong and barely stick) I am pretty sure mine is not cast, mostly because of the flex and return.

I got mine here http://www.aliexpress.com/item/freeshipin-304steel-slingshots-duck-caza-powerful-slingshot-tirachinas-caza-with-slingshot-rubber-band-caza-slingshot-hunting/32559357754.html


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Safe or not safe, I guess I shouldn't let my eyes or kids eyes do the testing if it is at all questionable.

Oh well, it was only $10 and I'll probably avoid Ali in the future. I had resisted for years to use them and the one time I do.


----------



## Nemo Zhang (Mar 16, 2016)

truthornothing said:


> Mine is stainless, I didn't strip it but I ran a darning needle in and out between where the gap is and there is not cast between it. My normal magnets show no attraction my rare earth magnets stick minimally. Per the description my sling is 304 stainless. When I squeeze it it flexes and returns to true. I am pretty sure zinc casting won't do that. 304 stainoess is theoretically non magnetic so it appears to fall within the parameters(rare earth magnets super strong and barely stick) I am pretty sure mine is not cast, mostly because of the flex and return.
> 
> I got mine here http://www.aliexpress.com/item/freeshipin-304steel-slingshots-duck-caza-powerful-slingshot-tirachinas-caza-with-slingshot-rubber-band-caza-slingshot-hunting/32559357754.html


This Yiwu guy is the one who talked to me and told me it was a cast, probably you bought it long time ago might be a different model. He also gave me a real product picture looks a bit different than the one on Ali link.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I just ordered mine a few weeks ago and got it yesterday. There is no casting between and it flexes and returns now I am confused


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I just contacted the seller it says in description 304stainless steel. So if it isn't I will be requesting a refund


----------



## Nemo Zhang (Mar 16, 2016)

truthornothing said:


> I just ordered mine a few weeks ago and got it yesterday. There is no casting between and it flexes and returns now I am confused


Haha they shipped you the display item lol


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

truthornothing said:


> I just ordered mine a few weeks ago and got it yesterday. There is no casting between and it flexes and returns now I am confused


What lettering was on your wrap? I mine was DG something but I've seen other ones now.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

alei du
2016-03-17 08:11

With a weak magnetic stainless steel

yalei du
2016-03-17 08:11

Hello friend this style is sure 304 stainless steel , Can use the magnet test ， do you understand ?










About this product

freeshipin 304steel slingshots duck caza powerful slingshot tirachinas caza with slingshot rubber band caza slingshot hunting
Reply

Hello, 
I recently purchased and received the slingshot below. Per decsription it is 304stainless steel. There has been some discussion on a slingshot forum that this sling shot is not 304stainless steel but a cast alloy. Please tell me is this shingshot cast or is it stainless. Thank you


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

truthornothing said:


> alei du
> 2016-03-17 08:11
> 
> With a weak magnetic stainless steel
> ...


The above is the respnse, There was no lettering on my sling and it seems to be exactly what he states, there is no portion in the center (I didn't unwrap I just stuck a darning needle throught the wrap about every 1/8 of an inch) it is very weakly magnetic and obviously has a spring temper as when I squeeze it hard it collapses somewhat and rebounds


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Onyx You have no reason to lay low. Re color your red face. Mine came from Ali Express and are clearly bent rod. You can see the marks from the bending.  Threads like this give life to the forum and we all learn from them together.

Checking with a magnet is of value but very little. You can not tell the grade of stainless with a magnet for positive ID. You want it to be slightly magnetic is the best I can figure from all the info out their. ZINC IS THE DREADED METAL WE WANT TO AVOID. ZINC IS NOT MAGNETIC AND IS LIGHT WEIGHT.

This sling is heavy and slightly magnetic and came from Ali Express


----------



## Nemo Zhang (Mar 16, 2016)

brucered said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered mine a few weeks ago and got it yesterday. There is no casting between and it flexes and returns now I am confused
> ...


AL.DG, its a metal company in Zhejiang,China. AL is 'Ai Lin' It's a name, DG stands for electroplating 'Dian Gong' in Chinese. But even this name could be false.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Can-Opener said:


> Onyx You have no reason to lay low. Re color your red face. Mine came from Ali Express and are clearly bent rod. You can see the marks from the bending.  Threads like this give life to the forum and we all learn from them together.
> 
> Checking with a magnet is of value but very little. You can not tell the grade of stainless with a magnet for positive ID. You want it to be slightly magnetic is the best I can figure from all the info out their. ZINC IS THE DREADED METAL WE WANT TO AVOID. ZINC IS NOT MAGNETIC AND IS LIGHT WEIGHT.
> 
> ...


mine is the same slightly magnetic and heavy for the size I wish I knew how to wrap with paracord and I would "disrobe mine" I don't so I am hesitant. However I ran my needle through over and over and there is no connecting piece. I am sure mine is the same as can openers.


----------



## Nemo Zhang (Mar 16, 2016)

Can-Opener said:


> Onyx You have no reason to lay low. Re color your red face. Mine came from Ali Express and are clearly bent rod. You can see the marks from the bending.  Threads like this give life to the forum and we all learn from them together.
> 
> Checking with a magnet is of value but very little. You can not tell the grade of stainless with a magnet for positive ID. You want it to be slightly magnetic is the best I can figure from all the info out their. ZINC IS THE DREADED METAL WE WANT TO AVOID. ZINC IS NOT MAGNETIC AND IS LIGHT WEIGHT.
> 
> ...


Hey my friend! I just noticed another thing. Yours is indeed bent from rod, and look at that groove on top, it does not go all the way around, like some else ones do (such as brucered's).

That means your groove was filed out


----------



## Nemo Zhang (Mar 16, 2016)

Ok I think I have an idea now, let me talk to the seller, that 'Yi Wu' guy again, and see if he knows there are two models. And if he can give me a link to the bent rod one.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

See the grooves on my are only on the one side they do not go around


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

brucered said:


> Naked. I had to unwrap, but here you go.
> 
> 175g or 6.15oz or 0.384 lbs


Nice clean weld.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

truthornothing said:


> Can-Opener said:
> 
> 
> > Onyx You have no reason to lay low. Re color your red face. Mine came from Ali Express and are clearly bent rod. You can see the marks from the bending.  Threads like this give life to the forum and we all learn from them together.
> ...


Do a google search on How to wrap a slingshot or go to U-Tube type in How to wrap a slingshot.....Hope this Helps ya out...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Just sent a package to Nemo Zhang containing both the AliExpress and the Dankung. 
He has access to sophisticated instruments and will make 
a comparative analysis. Results will be posted in this thread.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Onyx said:


> Just sent a package to Nemo Zhang containing both the AliExpress and the Dankung.
> He has access to sophisticated instruments and will make
> a comparative analysis. Results will be posted in this thread.


If you would take your slingshot's to a gold buyer...He has the equip to tell you what the metals are...~AKAo|Oldmiser


----------



## Nemo Zhang (Mar 16, 2016)

oldmiser said:


> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> > Just sent a package to Nemo Zhang containing both the AliExpress and the Dankung.
> ...


lmao actually I did that before, the only two things that gold buyer did was to measure the density and then burned it with flame see if it gets oxidized. (I did a project recovering precious metal from a waste stream)


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Nemo Zhang said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > Onyx said:
> ...


*You might want to find an analyst that's capable of this kind of testing ... **http://slingshotforum.com/topic/46571-dankung-magnetic-attracted-stainless-steel-sometimes/*


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

This is what Ali told me after first asking me to do the magnet test, which failed as they said to use a WEAK magnet.

"Factory mass production of stainless steel slingshot More for cast molding,"


----------



## Nemo Zhang (Mar 16, 2016)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> Nemo Zhang said:
> 
> 
> > oldmiser said:
> ...


I looked into it. It is an XRF machine, thanks for the link! I was thinking about using XRD machine in my previous lab. We'll see.


----------



## Raku (Jan 21, 2016)

truthornothing said:


> Mine is steel rod, No cast portion


El mio tambien es de varilla de acero y comprado en Aliexpress


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Other than the ethical question of buying counterfeits, does any of this make a difference?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

truthornothing said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > alei du
> ...


No claim of being made by Dankung is being made. They are knocking off a design, and for the price difference, the knockoff can't be expected to be made of the same material and handwork as the original.


Onyx said:


> Just sent a package to Nemo Zhang containing both the AliExpress and the Dankung.
> He has access to sophisticated instruments and will make
> a comparative analysis. Results will be posted in this thread.


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Steve32 said:


> Other than the ethical question of buying counterfeits, does any of this make a difference?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


If one is alloy and being sold as Steel, yes.

By the sounds of some of the discussion, steel rod appears to be stronger then cast, provided it is done right. There is nothing saying the cast will break or the bent rod won't.

I guess it boils down, does a $10 Stainless Steel slingshot sound too good to be true? And you know what they say about that.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Mine is definitely bent rod. Just another point mine came from Singapore not China


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/ergonomicdancing-dankung-hunting-slingshot_1232

dankung reacted nicely 

I ordered mine already 

They look similar but the loops for the bands are more closed so no pointy ends outward of the frame


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/ergonomicdancing-dankung-hunting-slingshot_1232
> 
> dankung reacted nicely
> 
> ...


Wow! It's difficult to only buy one at that price. I wonder how many I need...lol.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/ergonomicdancing-dankung-hunting-slingshot_1232
> 
> dankung reacted nicely
> 
> ...


Free shipping to Canada too. Gotta love that from a vendor.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah exactly, I bought more than one too. 

Brucered... I paid for express just to be sure, I also ordered some tubes.


----------



## Nemo Zhang (Mar 16, 2016)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/ergonomicdancing-dankung-hunting-slingshot_1232
> 
> dankung reacted nicely
> 
> ...


I got that message as well. Lol that was lovely.


----------



## Nemo Zhang (Mar 16, 2016)

I kept doing research online mainly on chinese websites, here's what I found: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3365917659

Basically it says, most cast are zinc alloy, plated with Cr or Ni to look like stainless steel. And it CAN be slightly magnetic just like stainless steel. Watch out! one obvious characteristic of those knockoffs is that after sand-wash you get the red-brownish copper color, just like the OP got. And they do break unexpectedly.


----------



## bradclark1 (Jan 26, 2016)

So it seems that we can't even trust Dankung? Or is it Dankung is the only trusted store? I'm confused by that article.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have tested 4 different DanKung frames and none were zinc.

The first frame was a Terminator. I chopped off the pointy fork tips to give a flat top. The frame was solid right through and it polished up just like the rest of the frame. It was very hard material and took some work to grind off the tips (power grinder) and then smooth & polish with emery paper. I can't remember for sure but I don't think that frame attracted a magnet. If it did, it was a very weak attraction.

I brought my old DanKung General II, new DK General II and a DanKung Ergo Dancing to a gold shop for testing. The General II frames were purchased almost 2 years apart. Three different magnets proved that the old G2 has no attraction, the new G2 has a strong enough attraction to lift one fork off the table, and the Ergo seems to have a stronger hold on the magnets that the new G2. These frames were checked with an Olympus GoldXpert analyzer.

*Old General II:*

Cr = 18.39%

Fe = 71.64

Mn = 1.85

Ni = 8.12

*New General II:*

Cr = 19.0%

Fe = 71.02

Mn = 1.50

Ni = 8.47

According to online data, a 304 stainless alloy should have 18-20% chromium, 8.0-10.5% nickel, 2% manganese and some traces of non-metals. The balance of the mixture would be iron. The two General II frames seem to be right for the 304 stainless steel claim.

The last frame that I tested was a 440C DK Ergo Dancing (with grooves)

*Ergo Dancing* (tested it 4 x, in different spots on the fork rings)

Cr = 15.88, 16.12, 15.27, 16.34%

Fe = 83.15, 83.88, 84.11, 83.66%

Cr = chromium, Fe = iron, Ni = nickel, Mn = manganese

The first Ergo reading also had 0.98% Mn. The third reading had 0.62% Ni. The other two readings only had Cr and Fe. All readings were on the exposed fork rings. One reading on each side of each fork ring.

According to online data, a 440C mix should have 16-18% chromium, 0% nickel, 1% manganese, 0.95-1.20% carbon, and traces of other non-metals. The analyzer can't detect carbon and other non-metals, although carbon is important to the 440 alloy. The Ergo Dancing averages about 15.9% chromium which is close to 16%. One reading had 0.98% manganese but the other 3 did not. I'm not sure how important the Mn is to the 440C alloy. This Ergo is advertised as 440C.

I am no chemist but at least I know that there is no zinc in these four DK frames. We also know that a small difference in a 304 alloy, even within specs, can turn a magnet attracted frame into non-magnet attracted.

Next time I visit the gold shop I plan to bring my DK Palm Thunder and an old Bat-1 frame. They should be 304 stainless.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> Yeah exactly, I bought more than one too.
> 
> Brucered... I paid for express just to be sure, I also ordered some tubes.


I got that one too an notice that the tubing on the frame is the exact tubing as my alibaba frame


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Even the Dankung listings shows two different models. The side shot view shows different wrap and rubber.

Which one will show up if ordered?

No grooves on front fork tips and velour wrapped:









You can see grooves on front tips and paracord wrapped;


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

bradclark1 said:


> So it seems that we can't even trust Dankung? Or is it Dankung is the only trusted store? I'm confused by that article.


I believe it means that anything not from Dankung directly is either a knock off or a cheap counterfeit, and perhaps should be distrusted.
Some, on EBay or Alie Express actually say they are zinc alloy.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradclark1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Ok. Thanks for clearing that up for me Steve.


----------



## Nemo Zhang (Mar 16, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I have tested 4 different DanKung frames and none were zinc.
> 
> The first frame was a Terminator. I chopped off the pointy fork tips to give a flat top. The frame was solid right through and it polished up just like the rest of the frame. It was very hard material and took some work to grind off the tips (power grinder) and then smooth & polish with emery paper. I can't remember for sure but I don't think that frame attracted a magnet. If it did, it was a very weak attraction.
> 
> ...


Nice job. I double checked, yes they can do penetration in mm and even cm, this should be accurate.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Nemo Zhang said:


> I kept doing research online mainly on chinese websites, here's what I found: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3365917659
> 
> Basically it says, most cast are zinc alloy, plated with Cr or Ni to look like stainless steel. And it CAN be slightly magnetic just like stainless steel. Watch out! one obvious characteristic of those knockoffs is that after sand-wash you get the red-brownish copper color, just like the OP got. And they do break unexpectedly.


*Even with google translation it's hard to make sense of that Chinese link. By sand wash, do they mean sand or bead blasting? Before blasting any of my frames, I would have the metallurgy tested and analyzed.*

* The broken frame is really cobby looking with blemishes and craters near the pointed tips (and what model is that?). The poster talks about profiteers and your conclusion is that most cast frames are zinc alloy.  Yet every link I've seen to these 'Butterfly' models on Ali Express claims they are 304 stainless. So ... are they lying? Is there a vast ruse in China to sell junk disguised as stainless?*


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

What I've learned from all this....don't buy from AliExpress and be weary of listings too good to be true.

I always knew both those things but it was time for me to have another reminder. At least it was only a $10 reminder. Most of my other hobby's and interests don't have temptations from Ali, so I've never even been tempted to browse the site before getting into slingshots.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

brucered said:


> What I've learned from all this....don't buy from AliExpress and be weary of listings too good to be true.
> 
> I always knew both those things but it was time for me to have another reminder. At least it was only a $10 reminder. Most of my other hobby's and interests don't have temptations from Ali, so I've never even been tempted to browse the site before getting into slingshots.


*Dismiss Ali Express if you must, but there are good things on the site if you know what you're looking at. Consider this example of cast 304 stainless with a four piece hardwood handle, mfg. by kingslingshot.com - **http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Top-Sale-King-slingshot-alloy-sling-shot-hunter-wrist-with-cowhide-cover-flashlight-mount-3pcs-powerful/32408871961.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.1.cMqDMr&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_2,searchweb201644_2_505_506_503_504_10020_502_10014_10001_10002_10017_10005_10006_10003_10021_10004_10022_10018_10019,searchweb201560_8,searchweb1451318400_-1,searchweb1451318411_-1&btsid=6483fe7e-367e-40a5-84e3-f56d73ec1075*


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

brucered said:


> Even the Dankung listings shows two different models. The side shot view shows different wrap and rubber.
> 
> Which one will show up if ordered?
> 
> ...


I don't see any grooves on the front of the 304 Ergo frame. The 440C version has grooves, but it's $35.

http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/ergonomic-dancing-slingshot-grooves_1073


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> Dismiss Ali Express if you must, but there are good things on the site if you know what you're looking at. ...


It doesn't help that the two orders of Ammo I put in, never showed up. I opened a dispute and the seller will refund the money after I leave positive feedback. That isn't going to fly with me.

I'd rather loose my $5 then offer positive feedback for a crappy transaction.

Re: Dankung grooves. I think I was seeing shadows but why are they wrapped differently and have different rubber in the front and side views?


----------



## Nemo Zhang (Mar 16, 2016)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> Nemo Zhang said:
> 
> 
> > I kept doing research online mainly on chinese websites, here's what I found: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3365917659
> ...


Google translation would not really work. Sand wash means bead blasting I believe. I don't know exact model it is. My conclusion about most cast is zinc alloy is drawn based on talking to vendors and based on my own digging, because 304 stainless steel has a melting point of 1500 degree C which is way too much cost to do. I think many aliexpress product info is not 100% true. And yes counterfeit is a serious problem in China, Sadly.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

brucered said:


> Even the Dankung listings shows two different models. The side shot view shows different wrap and rubber.
> 
> Which one will show up if ordered?
> 
> ...


So true...a mystery...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo Zhang (Mar 16, 2016)

Hello guys, I ran some tests under XRF and here's the spectrum I got. I also labeled each composition. Looks like they both are in / close to 304ss. Have a good one.


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

I want to thank Nemo Zhang for taking the trouble to test (and post) the above results. I'm relieved to hear that both the DK "Butterfly" and it's AliExpress equivalent are of similar quality. 
I had no idea when starting this thread, that it would generate such interest, and legitimate doubt. Hope that the concerns, at least in this instance, are laid to rest.
For his efforts and as a welcoming gesture to a new member, I gave him the two cattys in question. 
Hope you enjoy your new hobby Nemo and the best of luck in your studies.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Nemo Zhang said:


> Hello guys, I ran some tests under XRF and here's the spectrum I got...


Which AliExpress one was it? The one that looked cast with the brace in fhe middle or the bent rod looking one?


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

brucered said:


> Nemo Zhang said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys, I ran some tests under XRF and here's the spectrum I got...
> ...


The one joined in the middle


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/ergonomicdancing-dankung-hunting-slingshot_1232
> 
> dankung reacted nicely
> 
> ...


Ok, so my order from dankung arrived today.

And their version is quite different. Not only are the loops of the frame standard (so closed= eyes we can call them), they are taller and therefore a bit heavier, the rod the same thickness but looks much more thicker (funnyl and also not so shiny as the aliexpres slingshots (so probably those have more chromium? Or maybe just were more polished?). Then the dankungs dont have the band grooves, which is not ideal (but can be modded, I will test it), and also the dankungs are slightly more bent.

I have to say the ones with "double" loops (pointy ends outward from frame - aliexpres) are much more comfortable for me, even though they are smaller. Surprising...

I guess if I fatten up the handle od the dankungs (as dankung suggest if you arenot comfortable, with rubber or paracord) it might even out.

Last but not least, the rubber included with the dankungs us much much shorter. Also doubles (loops) as the aliexpres ones, but seem heavier to draw out.

I cant fathom what dwarf can shoot this short loops they include.... 

I will do some further testing later, also unwrap both types completely and weight them again.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I hope mine comes in today. I have had the opposite experience. My dankung with short loops that Aliexpress actually came with two sets. But they were much shorter than the Dankung ones and must be intended for dwarves as you said. I am 6'1" with long arms ...I can't shoot the supplied loops so I got some from Nathan at Simple Shot... Much better


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> JohnKrakatoa said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/ergonomicdancing-dankung-hunting-slingshot_1232
> ...












A simple mod: took two ranger bands and put them over the butterfly wings, holding the tubes from falling off.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Steve32 said:


> A simple mod: took two ranger bands and put them over the butterfly wings, holding the tubes from falling off.


I'm lost. The one in your pic, looks nothing like the Dankung one they put on sale. Or is yours a different one?


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> JohnKrakatoa said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/ergonomicdancing-dankung-hunting-slingshot_1232
> ...


I have to retract my former statement. The on sale dankung is indeed less comfortable to shoot than the smaller aliexpress one and the loops have only a 5" working length I cannot get them to my anchor point at all. Re banded with some Simple Shot loops and it shoots well its just not as comfortable as the pointy tipped one.


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

I bought direct from DanKung, and got the color they sent me. I bought it after reading the original post in this thread, and had the same experience of it being one of the most comfortable I've got.
Apparently they have several colors and you get what's next in the pile.Q


brucered said:


> Steve32 said:
> 
> 
> > A simple mod: took two ranger bands and put them over the butterfly wings, holding the tubes from falling off.
> ...


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Steve32 said:


> I bought direct from DanKung, and got the color they sent me. I bought it after reading the original post in this thread, and had the same experience of it being one of the most comfortable I've got.
> Apparently they have several colors and you get what's next in the pile.Q


Thanks Steve.

I was more thinking you ordered the one that Dankung put on sale because of this thread, which had completely different shape to it.

If you ordered the one similar in shape to the AliExpress one, that makes more sense to me now.

It is a comfortable frame


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

wow- this is getting to be the thread that won`t die . mine from aliexpress with the ears on it is by far the most comfortable

and accurate dankung style shooter i have . might get another if they go on sale again for $ 9.80 . get one you

wont regret it---------notice my frame is wrapped up to the ears so the bands don`t come off like

some folks have had problems with . seem to be a lot of variants within the model-


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

fsimpson said:


> wow- this is getting to be the thread that won`t die . mine from aliexpress with the ears on it is by far the most comfortable
> 
> and accurate dankung style shooter i have . might get another if they go on sale again for $ 9.80 . get one you
> 
> ...


Mine is just like that

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/freeshipin-304steel-slingshots-duck-caza-powerful-slingshot-tirachinas-caza-with-slingshot-rubber-band-caza-slingshot-hunting/32559357754.html


----------



## Nemo Zhang (Mar 16, 2016)

truthornothing said:


> See the grooves on my are only on the one side they do not go around


I received my 'butterfly' from Dankung.com but it is identical to yours. So Dankung has two versions as Aliexpress has two. one of each are the same.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Onyx said:


> Sad but true,
> 
> I got seriously interested in slingshots a little over five years ago. At the time, Dankung.com was THE uncontested leader in the tube niche of our sport. Rarely a day went by without my consulting their website.
> I always liked tube shooters, trusted the quality of their product and collected many them (now have over 70 of that type).
> ...


I ordered one of these from Aliexpress ... it took a LOOOONG time to arrive, but it did finally show up. Cost about $16. I have not really had a chance to shoot it yet. But it is VERY comfortable to hold ... very, very comfortable. I think it is an excellent design. The bands that came with it are practically useless ... waaay too short ... I can't even draw to my cheek. So I will have to put some other bands on it and give it a workout soon.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Why didn't read the *whole* thread :bonk:

The design is very nice, but I'm definitely wearing safety glasses when I shoot this one.

Moved the finger cushions out to were my fingers go, re wrapped the handle with about half the vinyl it came with, pseudo'ed the short tubes, and rubbed the frame with some 400 grit to reveal the copper plating so it won't be confused for stainless steel in the future... So far so good...


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Does Dankung make the identical frame in STAINLESS?

I didn't see it on their site and still live the feel of it, but am still weary to shoot it.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

brucered said:


> Does Dankung make the identical frame in STAINLESS?
> 
> I didn't see it on their site and still live the feel of it, but am still weary to shoot it.


Currently on sale...but none left http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/butterfly-dankung-limited-edition-slingshot_1416


----------



## can_shooter (Oct 5, 2016)

I have been following this thread for sometime now and big thanks to the OP for saying it out loud.

I had ordered a slightly different model (link below), as I wanted a larger frame and it was on sale at that time.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/440S-stainless-steel-caza-estilingue-Handle-Hunting-slingshot-With-rubber-band-sling-shot-traditional-bows-the/433614_32616948834.html

At the time of ordering I had put a lot of questions to the seller and he answered them all quite honestly I would say. I received the slingshot today. The thing is a joy to hold (even for a beginner like myself). Specs are quite consistent with the description. Came with crap rubbers. 2050 looped (which I couldn't pull) and another thinner tube which were on the other extreme. So I made 6" singles out of one of the 2050 and now it shoots really good.

It has been described as 440 grade steel, but I cannot vouch for that as I don't have the equipment to test it. Weighs around 180 grams. The finish on the "ears" is simply SUPER. Flawless mirror finish. But here is something important -* IT IS CAST METAL NOT COLD BENT*. There is a "joint" in between the rods, with no obvious attempts to conceal it and there are cast marks. But having said that, 440 is not easy to cold bend unlike 304 so that could explain it.

I'll try to post some pics in next few days.


----------



## can_shooter (Oct 5, 2016)

Here are the pictures  Welcome your comments, musings and insights


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Looks different from mine. This frame from Ali is all over the place.

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/45919-My-farewell-to-dankung.com#entry583477

My farewell to dankung.com

Naked. I had to unwrap, but here you go.

175g or 6.15oz or 0.384 lbs


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

The weight sounds about right... Also 440 is magnetic, any magnet should stick to it.


----------

